# Red oil in PTO (trany oil)



## Fredo_B250 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi everybody, I'm on my way to get ready for the winter (snowblower). I have take a look inside the rear tank where the 3pts goes up and down. Its red oil inside...probably transmission oil...
Its that correct or it can Brake something ?

I Just buy the tractor This week and it Will be parked for over 4 gars ago

I have water in my transmission oil...
I have put new filter fuel, and motor oil and filter
Completly drain the fuel tank...because the rust inside...

does it have filters for hydrolic and transmission oil ? 

B250 1960 4cyl. Diesel

Thanks you very much for your help !


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Red circled is drain, blue is full level and the last picture is the fill port and yes your transmission lube is contaminated with water and quite a bit. I think I'd drain it and refill it with the correct fluid, run it a few hours and drain it and refill it again. Your owners manual will tell you the correct fluid type.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I know nothing about this tractor, but I have a User's Manual for B275 which I think is much the same as a B250 with a larger engine?

The manual is in Swedish, so it is of no use in sharing it here. I see that the B275 has two filters for the hydraulic oil and you drain the system by undoing one hose clamp on the pipe (suction line) below the gear shift stick, turn the pipe to make it point away from the tractor and let the fluid drain into a container (see picture).

On the B275 there are two drain plugs for the combined rear axle/transmission fluid.

When I read about filter handling, filling procedures and other tasks, I realize that you definitely need manuals for this tractor to do things right. Parts are not easy to find, so properly performed maintenance is very important.

If you can not find a good manual to buy, try the free ones at CMN (Downloading need registering):


The Classic Machinery Network - Downloads


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps there is something in older threads that can help you:








Search results for query: B250







www.tractorforum.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've gone through the B 275 workshop manual and there is a mention of Hy-Tran oil used in the hydraulic system, the same oil as in my tractor. It is a similar colour to regular transmission oil but it is not. The second picture you have provided shows two pipes connected with a rubber joiner. I think that configuration may lead you to the hydraulic suction filter. It is probably a reuseable unit that will need cleaning or replacing.

This following manual may help a little as I do believe that Hacke is correct that the B250 and the B275 are similar tractors.


http://serge.chatroux.free.fr/motoculteurs/434/ih_b275-b414_354-364-384_424-444_2424-2444_vhb_sec_wat.pdf



If you want to maintain your tractor in good working order, and protect your investment, buy the proper manual for it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> If you want to maintain your tractor in good working order, and protect your investment, buy the proper manual for it.


Plus 10 on that. Owning ANY tractor without at least an owners manual is like running around outside naked.


----------

